# Mating w/my hand



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Jerry just mated for lack of better words with my hand. I wasn't prepared for that, is that normal and how often will he do it. Should I let him? Don't laugh, this really just happened.

Thank you. Pam


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow Pam! You are indeed a lucky girl .. Jerry's chosen!

It's perfectly normal for him to do this since he views you as his mate. If you find it troubling, then discourage him from doing it.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

My beloved Tooty used to do the same (He sadly passed away on
Oct. 11th







)

Once he was in the kitchen on the floor when he spotted a large red sweet potato, he then mated with it .. It was so funny..

Mary


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Mary,

Sorry for you losing your Tooty. Thanks for letting me know he used to do it to you too. Did you let him? I don't want him to feel rejected as human as that sounds I'm not sure what he would feel but I don't want him to feel bad.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Pam, 

Yes, I did let him since I just wanted him to be happy and I raised him from a baby so he thought I was his mate, If I could I would have got a female for him but I couldn't.

Sometimes in the morning he would walk out to the living room and then fly around to any person, he would sometimes do it to my mom or sisters.. My sisters call it "Puff-Puff" because he looked all puffy.. 

Now when my new pet pigeons Dotty and Pearl mate my sisters yell "Puff- Puff, Puff Puff!!"









Mary


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

My Snowball does that to my hand every night. I let him, because he lost his mate. 

However, now when Turkey(my other male pigeon) wants to land on my shoulder, Snowball will be right there to chase him off. Then Snowball pecks my face to drive me, as he would to his pigeon mate. OUCH! Then he grooms me. 

I would prefer to find a real female pigeon for Snowball... and I will soon enough. But, for now I'm his chosen one. And, yes, it kind of grosses me out. 

I have another pigeon named Stuart Little, who mates with socks, stuffed animals, people's heads and whatever he comes across. 

I have a house full of males. Poor lonely guys!

Julie


----------



## Mathew (Jun 16, 2002)

One of my most tame pigeons does try to mate with my arm or hand as well. He likes to rub his beak in between my fingers and this seems to set that behaviour off. 

The other day, however, instead of trying to 'mate' with me he stuck his beak in my mouth and began to regurgitate! Blechhhh!!!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Pam,
Just a thought, if you want to read more about this-- a while ago I came across a long exchange on hand-humping, if you will, in the discussion archives. I forget what search word it came up under, but it was interesting. Some people were condescending about it ('that's gross' and that sort of thing), but for the most part, people seemed to accept the behavior in their birds.


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

Thought I'd join in... My Ernie does that too! It's kind of odd because often he attacks my hands but sometimes he wants to "get jiggy" with them. I let him get away with it because I figure he is lonely and doesn't really have any other options. Mary, that is too funny about your pijjie and the sweet potato!!! LOL!


----------

